# The Boater's Log Vol. 2, No. 13 - To See and Been Seen: The Fundamentals of Boat Lighting



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

.


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Good info for all. I now have a flashlight in hand while running at night. Not too long ago I was almost cut in half by a presumed drunk running on plane in a manatee zone, I heard one of the passengers shout "Man" as they went by. The operator never saw me, never slowed down, missed me by about 2', and my lights are 100%.

You cannot assume that if you're in a zone you're safe. 

Now I watch 360 with flashlight in hand ready to signal.

Bob


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

WOW scary! Honestly at night in the intercoastal I'm on super alert. While it may not be "fool" proof, I really raise my idiot radar especially with my son in the boat night fishing.


----------



## lorimc1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ive got a couple questions. Lets see what the consensus on this is.
1. For the Bow Lights, are the shark eye lights legal?

2. Are the poling platform, fold down all around lights Legal?

I've heard various opinions on each and would like to know what up with each, before i plan my lighting.

CMD


----------



## Dpauly (Jan 18, 2011)

Shark eyes are legal as long as they are mounted properly and have a Coast Guard approval stamped on them. Many times shark eyes are mounted right and face more downward and do not show proper vertical and horizontal sector due to the shape of the hull. The fold down light is also legal but when mounted it is unobstructed, be pefectly straight up and down, USCG approved, and at least 1 meter higher than the nav lights.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

the fold down lights are legal if they are 39" above the gunnel and not obstructed for 360 degrees which means up
motor cowling lights are not because of the height issue

snake eyes have to be mounted to be seen as soon as one passes the centerline of the boat---the mounting issue usually comes into play because they are set to far back on the hull to be seen


----------

